

Impossible - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/impossible

======
kaa2102
I feel like the kitchen can be an entrepreneur's playground. Cooking (and
eating) was always a very social affair with my friends and family. I started
learning to cook as a child when I helped my mom and dad make Sunday dinner
for a family of 6. I often cooked for myself when I went to college. I even
cooked big Sunday dinners and charged guys in my dorm $5 bucks. I guess you
could say this was my first venture.

~~~
nate
Exactly. I think it's an incredible place to remove yourself from the grind of
starting/running a business, but still work on something creative and
inspiring.

~~~
numo16
Definitely agree with this. I, personally, do quite a bit of mixology and
cooking as my non-computer based creative outlet. I get a lot of enjoyment out
thinking through various combinations of ingredients and how they would
interact with each other to create something new and interesting.

------
lalos
I've always seen constraints as a way of propelling creativity. Constraints
basically stop us from wondering about "what if I had.." or "if only I had.."
and make us think in "with my current resources how can I achieve something?".
This post proves it in the world of cooking but this translates perfect in any
software related solution or any business.

